# Mainboardwechsel steht bevor



## Obba (8. August 2005)

Hallo,

habe über Ebay mein Board, CPU und Ram verkauft um mal aufzurüsten. Jetzt mein Problem: habe in dem Rechner 6 HDDs drin auf denen schön verteilt 'zig Programme installiert sind. Bei der Neuinstallation von XP gehen da natürlich sämtliche Verknüpfungen und schlimmer noch, die Registry-Einträge verloren. Mein neues Board hat natürlich ganz andere Komponenten drauf und einen anderen Chipsatz. Hauptproblem dürfte wohl der IDE-Treiber sein. 
Hat jemand eine Lösung und/oder so ein Problem schon sicher gelöst ?   

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Tobias K. (8. August 2005)

moin


Es gibt ja die Möglichkeit, Einstllungen zu speichern und wieder in ein neues System zu kopieren. Ob das auch für deine Programme anwendbar ist, weiss ich nicht.
Das alles spielt jetzt aber auch keine Rolle mehr da du die wichtigsten Komponenten eh schon verkauft hast. Also ein bischen spät gefragt.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Obba (8. August 2005)

@ Tobias...

Warum sollte es zu spät sein ? Habe die Sachen zwar über Ebay verkauft, werde aber erst alles auseinander bauen, wenn das Geld da ist. Also der Rechner läuft noch ein bis zwei Tage    Kannst Du mir genaueres über das Tool sagen ?


----------



## octo124 (8. August 2005)

Na wenn die alten Teile noch da sind, dann mach dieses hier:
http://www.dennisneuhaeuser.de/howtos/w2k_xp_stop0x7b.php für die HD, auf der das BS inkl. der primären Partition drauf ist.
Sollte durch anderen IDE-Controller auch die Adressierung der anderen IDE-HDs net funktionieren, dann keine Panik, auch dafür gibts Möglichkeiten.

Ob obiger Link bei RAID greift, weiss ich net, dieser funktioniert bei IDE-HDs 100%ig.
Also sichere evt. Daten vom RAID vorher.


----------



## Obba (9. August 2005)

@octo124

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe. Also werde ich das heute mal versuchen, sprich die Teile ausbauen und danach sehen was passiert   
Werde auf alle Fälle hier berichten.... 

Danke


----------



## Obba (12. August 2005)

Nun ist doch eingetreten, was ich so befürchtet habe  :suspekt: 
Neues Board eingebaut, und nach dem Starten kommt nur noch die Meldung, dass die Datei *HAL.DLL* im Ordner *$Root$/system32/* nicht vorhanden oder beschädigt ist     
Also vorhanden ist sie, ob nun beschädigt oder nicht kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen....


----------



## octo124 (12. August 2005)

http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/Eintrag.php?TID=911
http://www.jasik.de/shutdown/index.htm#13. - pkt.13.1
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=71504 - Beitrag von Fiona - Nr.9

Und was ist mit den RAMs, sind die auch neu oder noch die alten?


----------



## Obba (14. August 2005)

@octo124,

Ram ist jetzt DDR. Habe nun aber schon in den sauren Apfel gebissen und alles neu installiert. Immer eine gute Gelegenheit die anderen Festplatten neu zu organisieren und Müll zu entsorgen    Naja, jetzt läuft alles wieder ganz sauber und schnell. Ist vielleicht doch nicht falsch ein altes XP mal wieder neu zu installieren und Daten habe ich ja auch alle retten können. 
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe aber trotzdem


----------

